# [gelöst] package.provided

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab seit ende letzter woche kein virtual/glut mehr, wodurch er bei updates meckert, weil pakete von virtual/glut abhängen. ich wollte das jetzt in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided eingetragen, in der Form "virtual/glut". aber da krieg eine "invalid atom in ..." ist das so falsch, oder geht das nicht, weil ich es kein paket mit diesem namen mehr gibt?

Was kann ich sonst tun, bis das behoben ist?

Schöne Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Mon May 30, 2011 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

```
virtual/glut-1.0
```

Aber im Portage-Baum gibt es keine Pakete, die von virtual/glut abhängen - es muss sich um ein kaputtes Ebuild aus einem Overlay handeln, das Du entweder updaten oder entfernen solltest.

----------

## Christian99

es waren sogar mehrere pakete aus dem offiziellen tree. aber vermutlich war es ein bug in portage. nachdem ich das separat upgedatet habe geht es wieder.. Tja, seltsam, aber ich würde mal sagen [gelöst]

----------

